# Penn Fierce



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone try these new spinning rods? Are they good for distance casting?


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry spinning reels?


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

sold a few so far but the jury still out on how they will do.

Greg


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

My Dad got a 3000 and 5000 for Christmas but hasn't had a chance to use them yet. My first impression of them is they are a Sargus minus one ball bearing and should be a nice reel for the money. They seem to be fairly simple and that is a good thing.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

I was looking for something for a anchor line while king fishing. I saw the 7000 and 8000 would hold enough line for me.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Put some HT-100 washers in the Fierce and they should be a good reel for the money.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok I got a 7000 off ebay for like 40 bucks didnt think that was to bad of a deal.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

A couple more dollars then the Fierce and the Penn Battle has the HT-100 drag. I have one and like it pretty good, the 4k size.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

just got a penn battle 6k for 68$ + free shipping !!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

earl of DC said:


> just got a penn battle 6k for 68$ + free shipping !!!


You will like that Battle, esp at that price.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

But I am just using it on my anchor rod. I didnt want something to much just to sit there. I use my sargus for everything else.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

An you can change the drag washers on the fierce right?


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

weekdayfisher said:


> An you can change the drag washers on the fierce right?


I would think you could use the drag washers for a Battle. I cut down washers for a 706 to put in my Sargus reels.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

weekdayfisher said:


> An you can change the drag washers on the fierce right?


I looked at the Fierce exploded diagram on Penns web site. It has a stack of five drag washers just like the battle. My dad has a 5000 Fierce and I have a 5000 battle, this weekend I will try changing the washers out on the two.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Islander80 ... what do you think of the Battle ... I was looking at that one


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> Islander80 ... what do you think of the Battle ... I was looking at that one


I have not had a chance to fish it yet so I can't tell you how well it will hold up in the surf. I can tell you it feels rock solid, with no play or flex in any part of the reel. The bail wire is the thickest I have seen. I did not completely disassemble the reel but I did take the side plate and bail spring cover off to make sure there was plenty of grease and there was. The main gear looks to be solid aluminum not an alloy or pot metal. The main shaft is pretty large but is only supported on the back end by the crosswind block.... the SSm, SSg and Slammers have the main shaft going throw the crosswind block and into a bearing on the brass but cap.... this probably does not make much difference but I kinda liked the old setup. The gears fit so tight in the gear box that nothing should ever move or slip or jump teeth it just seems well put together. It has a bearing under the spool that seems like it may be a little vulnerable but only time and sand and surf will tell. It definitely passes the eyeball test IMO it is a great looking reel and seems very smooth. All things considered I think it will be a great reel.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed report ...


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> I looked at the Fierce exploded diagram on Penns web site. It has a stack of five drag washers just like the battle. My dad has a 5000 Fierce and I have a 5000 battle, this weekend I will try changing the washers out on the two.






























The drag stack on the Battle is one metal washer thicker than the Fierce stack, but they are the same diameter. I put the Battle stack in the Fierce and it seems to fit fine and work fine. Seems like a direct swap out.


----------

